# Amp for 6.5 inch Audio Tubes



## Suthrn98 (May 16, 2013)

I've narrowed my choices down. Right now I'm going to keep the 6.5s that came with my kit I ordered. When these blow, I'll upgrade to some Infinity or Alpine. I need an amp though. My amp fried within 30 minutes of using it the first time. All these are 200 watt amps which I think is plenty for 2 6.5s. The last SSL and Boss are marine, so I'm assuming one those will be best. 

Which one so you guys think would be best? 

SSL DG2200 - $35.00 
SSL EV2200 - $35.00 
SSL H2O2.200 - $55.00 
BOSS MR202 - $45.00 

All will fit in my 6 inch PVC pipe, and they are all approximately the same size. Tubes are water tight, but will probably get a marine grade just to be on the safe side. Just wanting some opinions.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I use the ssl 2.200. Works great. Plenty of power!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CallMeChris (Nov 5, 2012)

I ran the Rockford fosgate PBR300x2 on mine pushing a set of infinity marine 6.5 speakers and have nothing but good to say. Amazing little amp with lots of adjustments to get it perfect without distortion. I could turn it up to Max volume and blow everyone away with clean sound. It costs a bit more but SO worth it!


----------



## Suthrn98 (May 16, 2013)

Ordered the SSL. We will see how it works.


----------

